# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Digital Manufacturing Investor Day 01/19/21 - Register now!

## Dyndrite

Join us Tuesday, January 19, 2021 at 8AM PST for our virtual pitch event featuring a selection of innovative companies transforming the digital manufacturing landscape. Through our virtual DMID event, we hope to elevate new technologies that are revolutionizing digital manufacturing. Our first DMID2020 event featured 12 innovative companies and drew over 85 investor firms and 200+ industry press and manufacturing experts from around the world. DMID2021 is sponsored by HP Tech Ventures.


*Agenda
*8:00 AM | Welcome Message
Harshil Goel, Founder and CEO, Dyndrite


8:10 AM | Industry Panel Discussion
Avinash Rugoobur, President & Chief Strategy Officer, Arrival Ltd.
Amar Hanspal, CEO, Bright Machines
James Taylor, Venture Partner, HP Tech Ventures
Ron Fritz, CEO, Tech Soft 3D
Heidi Roizen, Partner, Threshold Ventures


8:30 AM | Company Pitches with Demo + Q&A


10:30 AM | Networking



*Are you a founder interested in presenting?*
Application deadline is December 4, 2020


*Space is limited, so register now to secure your spot!*
https://go.dyndrite.com/register-for-dmid-2021

----------

